# Moonshiners Beware



## Runningwolf (Jul 19, 2010)

Here is an interesting artical on moonshining.


----------



## wyntheef (Jul 19, 2010)

I've had it, and after a few tastes (try to imagine drinking mineral spirits) my feeling is it's not worth the trouble to make it, let alone the illegal aspect.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jul 19, 2010)

Good thing i'm not making shine


----------



## Tom (Jul 19, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> Here is an interesting artical on moonshining.



Geez! For a minute I thought you were dropping your pants and MOONING


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jul 19, 2010)

Tom said:


> Geez! For a minute I thought you were dropping your pants and MOONING



 - Too funny.


----------



## BobF (Jul 19, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> Here is an interesting artical on moonshining.


 
Interesting info for those of us in Missouri:
http://www.ehow.co.uk/list_6727651_alcohol-still-laws.html

State Versus Federal Law
<LI id=jsArticleStep1 itxtvisited="1">Missouri is the only state whose laws expressly give residents the right to distill alcohol. Federal law is thought to supersede state law under the Interstate Commerce Clause, but the "Show Me State" continues to include freedom to operate an alcohol still within its statutes. Section 311.055 of the Missouri Revised Statues (August 28, 2009) reads:

"No person at least twenty-one years of age shall be required to obtain a license to manufacture intoxicating liquor, as defined in section 311.020, for personal or family use. The aggregate amount of intoxicating liquor manufactured per household shall not exceed two hundred gallons per calendar year if there are two or more persons over the age of twenty-one years in such household, or one hundred gallons per calendar year if there is only one person over the age of twenty-one years in such household. (see References 4) ​ 
http://www.moga.mo.gov/statutes/c300-399/3110000055.htm 
*License to manufacture not required, personal or family use--limitation. *
311.055. No person at least twenty-one years of age shall be required to obtain a license to manufacture intoxicating liquor, as defined in section 311.020, for personal or family use. The aggregate amount of intoxicating liquor manufactured per household shall not exceed two hundred gallons per calendar year if there are two or more persons over the age of twenty-one years in such household, or one hundred gallons per calendar year if there is only one person over the age of twenty-one years in such household. 

I wonder if there is any case law demonstrating that MO residents can beat the Feds in court?


----------



## ffemt128 (Jul 19, 2010)

wyntheef said:


> I've had it, and after a few tastes (try to imagine drinking mineral spirits) my feeling is it's not worth the trouble to make it, let alone the illegal aspect.




Far from worth the legal implications, but back in the younger days, I've sampled some pretty smooth shine, and also sampled some you could run your car on. I guess it's not much different from that aspect as making wine is. If you take your time and are careful about what you do, you will end up with quality product, other wise. Turpentine.


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Jul 19, 2010)

ffemt128 said:


> If you take your time and are careful about what you do, you will end up with quality product, other wise. Turpentine.



I have heard of people doing just that!
But you know,,,
Don't ask, don't tell. 
It should be legal everywhere.
Hmmm,,, 100 gallons a year per person... That sounds like one heck of a hangover.


----------



## Mud (Jul 19, 2010)

Why would you want to make moonshine anyway? It's work, then you go blind and get arrested. And it all tastes like garbage. Might as well just stay right away from it and live a long and healthy life.


----------



## BobF (Jul 19, 2010)

Mud said:


> Why would you want to make moonshine anyway? It's work, then you go blind and get arrested. And it all tastes like garbage. Might as well just stay right away from it and live a long and healthy life.


 
I wouldn't mind making some gin!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 19, 2010)

Tom said:


> Geez! For a minute I thought you were dropping your pants and MOONING



Dan leads Tom to the corner after removing all of Nikkies hidden stash! Hummm not use to seeing this corner without Nikkie here.

 Dan peers over and Tom is now writing something in the corner for Nikiie.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 19, 2010)

Yep, thats bad stuff. Just stick to wine and beer!


----------



## Tom (Jul 19, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> Dan leads Tom to the corner after removing all of Nikkies hidden stash! Hummm not use to seeing this corner without Nikkie here.
> 
> Dan peers over and Tom is now writing something in the corner for Nikiie.




Nope. 
Butt, I did have some quality shine this year. It was 1 yr+ old from the mountains of NC. Trick this guy did was add a little Apple. All I can say was 
*"thru the teeth over the gums watch out stomach here it comes"*


----------



## Wade E (Jul 19, 2010)

Yep, Ive had some good stuff and also some *bad stuff that would take the metal under the paint* off!


----------



## LarryW (Jul 19, 2010)

Mud said:


> Why would you want to make moonshine anyway? It's work, then you go blind and get arrested. And it all tastes like garbage. Might as well just stay right away from it and live a long and healthy life.



Why make homemade beer, wine, sausage or anything else?
It's fun and you can make some great stuff if you want to. I had some that was amazing


----------



## countrygirl (Jul 19, 2010)

hubby had some last fall flavored with peach...said it wasn't bad...bourbon is more his thing
(but i keep making him try every new wine i bring home


----------



## seth8530 (Jul 21, 2010)

Shine is like wine. It can come out like shite or it can come out a masterpiece.... For things like vodka and gin you use way more of the hearts and very little tails... (most people never use the heads) But for things like rum you allow some of the tails to come in aswell.. Its very complex and tallend consuming craft just like wine making....,

Dont write it off as some just some backwood hick's bak yard project.


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Jul 22, 2010)

Exactly what Seth8530 said..
How long did you make wine before you made something that made you say,,,, man that is great...
You probably still drank most of what you made except for the absolute worst.


----------



## seth8530 (Jul 23, 2010)

haha im still drinking the absalute worst i made haha ^_^


----------



## PhilDarby (May 31, 2016)

shine like wine improves with age, but, is very harsh when young.


----------



## jswordy (May 31, 2016)

A few disparate comments:

If you have experienced good moonshine, then you know what it is and how mellow it can be. The best I ever drank was from NC, clear as water, had no taste or smell going down but spread warmly once it hit bottom. 

Also, you cannot buy "moonshine" at the liquor store. That is "white liquor." That's because genuine "moonshine" is untaxed. No matter what the store label says on it.

The Missouri law will have little effect if someone is caught, as the federal law would take precedence. It would, however, tend to make state law enforcers less likely to go actively snooping around.

The road I live on was created as a mud track so that moonshiners could get their wares out of what was then the back country in the '20s, '30s and '40s. They used felled trees across muddy patches to made "corduroy road" in winter.

My farm was bought, and the house and barn were built, by a moonshiner who moved to my road in 1935 after the sheriff in his home county two counties west of here told him he had to either leave and never be seen there again, or risk a long prison term.

The last federal revenuers to be killed - 2 of them - in the line of duty were shot in my county.

And no, I don't make moonshine. With a state trooper and two county sheriff's deputies just down the road, I can't risk it. But I sure can smell the whiskey when Jack Daniels and the other distilleries up the road get cranking on a crisp fall morning.


----------



## Whitehrs (May 31, 2016)

I'd like to learn to make Spiced Rum, and age it in barrels.. Maybe learn to make gin..


----------



## ibglowin (May 31, 2016)

Not on this forum! 



Whitehrs said:


> I'd like to learn to make Spiced Rum, and age it in barrels.. Maybe learn to make gin..


----------



## Whitehrs (May 31, 2016)

I get that.. Just making a statement that went alone with the Thread.




ibglowin said:


> Not on this forum!


----------

